# [SOLVED] PSU temperature sensor



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi I'm trying to find out what the PSU temperature sensor looks like?
Better if you don't ask questions about why? 

Poyol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU temperature sensor*

Are looking for an ESA setup sensor or something different? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enthusiast_System_Architecture


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: PSU temperature sensor*

Inside the actual PSU case.
I've modded a PSU to run without motherboard.
And the fan is running reallllly slow, just wanna remove temp sensor.
To see if it will run faster?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU temperature sensor*

If you have the supply apart be careful of the caps in there, I would wire the fan direct to a 12v lead and ground, I know I may regret this but why do you want the fan to run faster?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: PSU temperature sensor*

Oh its cool nothing too exciting, just making a DIY laptop cooler out of a spare PSU I have..
Its not about the money just a project, and experience..
Ha I need to achieve this xD

Thanks

Oh and don't worry I know about the capacitors, etc.. This PSU has anti bleed resistor though so its a bit safer.. slightly.
So obviously everything is unplugged when messing aroung with the PSU.
I'm a Technician.. Just never done anything inside a PSU before.. We usually just replace them?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU temperature sensor*

Yep unless it's something special they're usually not worth poking around in.
I do know a guy who repairs them let me see if he knows.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: PSU temperature sensor*

Hi there .. there are several types of temp sensors used in PSU's the most obvious ones are the ones on flying leads and fixed to the heatsinks. Sometimes they are reminiscent of green capacitors with long leads.

Some sensors are soldered down to the boards but then clamped to the heatsinks. There are two pin types (sometimes on flying leads) and 3 pin types that look like transistors. In fact some are transistors and they use the transistor characteristic to force a change in another part of the circuit which changes fan speed.

Since all you want to do is see if the fan speed changes the easiest way to do that would be to connect the fan directly across the 12Volt supply using the RED from the fan to the yellow on the 12V. Black will go to Black.

take a photo of the power supply and I will try to see If I can spot one for you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU temperature sensor*

Good advice from Done Fishing just be carefull with it.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: PSU temperature sensor*

Hey Done_Fishing, 

Thanks for the advice, I'll just connect them up, I only wanted to change fan speed, 
to as if it was trying to cool down on full load..
Thanks 

Poyol


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: PSU temperature sensor*

And don't worry about it I will be, 
I'll make sure everything is safe, etc.. I know a few electricians I'll get them to safetyify it 

Ciao


----------

